# Women's Health Panel



## jonsonkop (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been charged with organizing a women's health panel discussion for a local women's group. Trouble is I'm not exactly clear on what a panel discussion is. Is it as simple as each health participant discusses their topic and we have questions and answers - or is there more to it? Should each health participant speak about the same or similar topic as the others? I have the list of health participants - just not clear on how this should work! Any help appreciatedMy list of participants so far is:Ob-gyn/physicianNutrition/Exercise expertHolistic/massage therapistAny other health categories I should cover?


----------

